# why choose what's....



## stringmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

not as good as the opposed?
A lot of you guys say that God does not exist, yet you cant  undenyably prove that.
I/ other Christians claim that God does exist, yet I/we cant undenyably prove that.

you must admit to yourself, " If God does exist, life here and after would be much better"


----------



## davidstaples (Nov 24, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> you must admit to yourself, " If God does exist, life here and after would be much better"



And why must I admit that?

Life, for me, has been much better ever since I stopped going to church.  YMMV.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 24, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> not as good as the opposed?
> A lot of you guys say that God does not exist, yet you cant  undenyably prove that.
> I/ other Christians claim that God does exist, yet I/we cant undenyably prove that.
> 
> you must admit to yourself, " If God does exist, life here and after would be much better"



STINGMUSIC:

you are one dedicated man


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> STINGMUSIC:
> 
> you are one dedicated man



I just enjoy conversation about these topics, plus my job is boring.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> And why must I admit that?



one reason, because going to heaven is better than going to he!!


> Life, for me, has been much better ever since I stopped going to church.  YMMV.



Im not talking about church!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.... and I'm not hip to the text talk, what does YMMV mean?


----------



## davidstaples (Nov 24, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> one reason, because going to heaven is better than going to he!!
> 
> 
> Im not talking about church!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> .... and I'm not hip to the text talk, what does YMMV mean?



You sure are stubborn, aren't you?  Why can't you accept that others may not share your fairy tale beliefs?

YMMV = Your Mileage May Vary.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> You sure are stubborn, aren't you?  Why can't you accept that others may not share your fairy tale beliefs?
> 
> YMMV = Your Mileage May Vary.



I am stubborn, I just enjoy sharing  Jesus Christ with ya'll. I also dont get a lot of answers to the questions I ask so I have to ask them a hundred different ways.
...and your beliefs are fairy tales, you made them up.


----------



## Achilles Return (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't believe in things because they might be more comforting to me.  That's a poor reason for belief in anything. Sorry if you feel differently.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2010)

Achilles Return said:


> I don't believe in things because they might be more comforting to me.  That's a poor reason for belief in anything. Sorry if you feel differently.



I agree!!!If your gonna say I believe in God just because you dont want to take a chance is not really belief at all.Your either all in or all out....To have one foot in and one foot out just don't work.It always gets to me when folks say wouldnt it be better to just go ahead and believe....Thats not having Faith at all!!!


----------



## pnome (Nov 29, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> not as good as the opposed?
> A lot of you guys say that God does not exist, yet you cant  undenyably prove that.
> I/ other Christians claim that God does exist, yet I/we cant undenyably prove that.
> 
> you must admit to yourself, " If God does exist, life here and after would be much better"



Actually, there are very few of us who would take the "God does not exist" position and try to defend it.  Attempting to prove a negative is a fools errand.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 30, 2010)

fish hawk said:


> I agree!!!If your gonna say I believe in God just because you dont want to take a chance is not really belief at all.Your either all in or all out....To have one foot in and one foot out just don't work.It always gets to me when folks say wouldnt it be better to just go ahead and believe....Thats not having Faith at all!!!



I am not talking about Pascals wager.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 3, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> not as good as the opposed?
> A lot of you guys say that God does not exist, yet you cant  undenyably prove that.
> I/ other Christians claim that God does exist, yet I/we cant undenyably prove that.
> 
> you must admit to yourself, " If God does exist, life here and after would be much better"



If Santa Claus exists, my holiday shopping will be much better!  



davidstaples said:


> Life, for me, has been much better ever since I stopped going to church.  YMMV.



X2


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2010)

Ill give you the same answer that I gave David.




> Im not talking about church!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidstaples (Dec 6, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Ill give you the same answer that I gave David.



...and neither was I... though I could have worded it differently.  My life has been so much better since I stopped believing.  Is that better?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 7, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> ...and neither was I... though I could have worded it differently.  My life has been so much better since I stopped believing.  Is that better?



In what ways?


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 7, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> In what ways?



spend his time doing what "he wants" instead of going to church 3 times a week


----------



## davidstaples (Dec 7, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> In what ways?



In many ways.... here are but a few...

1. I don't feel guilty about having an alcoholic beverage.

2.  I don't waste my Sundays in church anymore... I spend them working on my farm or enjoying one of my hobbies.

3.  I don't contribute to churches anymore which spend the majority of what is donated on buildings, buses (or vans), salaries, upkeep, etc.  Then what's left over usually goes to overseas missions while a small amount stays in the community.  Instead, I primarily donate to local charities where the money goes to help those in my community in need.  It's a refreshing feeling knowing that I'm actually helping someone instead of just building a bigger church.

...I could go on, but I've got better things to do.  I think I've made my point.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 7, 2010)

> 1. I don't feel guilty about having an alcoholic beverage.


neither do I, not one bit



> 2.  I don't waste my Sundays in church anymore... I spend them working on my farm or enjoying one of my hobbies.


You see it as a waste of time as an agnostic, I go to church on a sunday morning after a morning hunt and then go play golf. So one can still attend church and have a little fun



> 3.  I don't contribute to churches anymore which spend the majority of what is donated on buildings, buses (or vans), salaries, upkeep, etc.  Then what's left over usually goes to overseas missions while a small amount stays in the community.


You cant lump all churches into one group, you dont know that the above statement is true for every church there is, there are ones out there that are not like this, just because some are doesnt mean they all are.  



> ...I could go on, but I've got better things to do.  I think I've made my point.



Sounds like you grew up in a church that was pretty typical in the deserving attributes that alot of the modern day churches have. All I can tell you is, they are not all like that, but you probably already know that. I just hope that particular church hasnt pushed you permanently away from God because of all its religious traditions. Maybe give it another try.


----------



## Land45 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello my brothers (both believing and non-believing)...I am part of a music ministry, and I have been invited to churches to bring a message and music, and one certain church (that invited us) also told us to leave!! This happened just last year, so I know how "religious" people can be. God Bless them.

 In my opinion...church and Church are two different things (notice the little "c" and big "C") Church is a body of people working together, praising and serving God, extended the love of Jesus to all they encounter. Sharing the gospel. On the other hand "church" is a building, with a gathering of religious people, who murmer and push people away from God. I have been in several Churches and churches! 

Look at the inevitability of faith:
Everyone believes in something. No one can endure the stress and cares of life without faith in something that cannot ultimately be proven. Atheists cannot prove there is no God. Pantheists cannot prove that everything is God. Pragmatists cannot prove that what will count for them in the future is what works for them now. Nor can agnostics prove that it is impossible to know one way or the other.
Faith is unvaoidable, even if we choose to believe only in ourselves. What is to be decided is what evidence we think is pertinent, how are we going to interpret that evidence, and who or what we are willing to beleive in.
Then there is the limitations of science...all science can do is show us how natural law works, while telling us nothing about its origins.
Evolution?...even if we assume that scientists will someday find enough "missing-links" to confirm that life appeared and developed gradually over great periods of time, laws of probability would still show the need for a Creator!

I respect everyones beliefs, and judge no one. 

Feed the hungry, be kind to a stranger, read God's Word and share the love of Jesus Christ.

Peace and Blessings to you all.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 8, 2010)

Land45 said:


> Hello my brothers (both believing and non-believing)...I am part of a music ministry, and I have been invited to churches to bring a message and music, and one certain church (that invited us) also told us to leave!! This happened just last year, so I know how "religious" people can be. God Bless them.
> 
> In my opinion...church and Church are two different things (notice the little "c" and big "C") Church is a body of people working together, praising and serving God, extended the love of Jesus to all they encounter. Sharing the gospel. On the other hand "church" is a building, with a gathering of religious people, who murmer and push people away from God. I have been in several Churches and churches!
> 
> ...



Might be the best post in the forum yet!!


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 8, 2010)

Land45 said:


> Hello my brothers (both believing and non-believing)...I am part of a music ministry, and I have been invited to churches to bring a message and music, and one certain church (that invited us) also told us to leave!! This happened just last year, so I know how "religious" people can be. God Bless them.
> 
> In my opinion...church and Church are two different things (notice the little "c" and big "C") Church is a body of people working together, praising and serving God, extended the love of Jesus to all they encounter. Sharing the gospel. On the other hand "church" is a building, with a gathering of religious people, who murmer and push people away from God. I have been in several Churches and churches!
> 
> ...



What has been proven, and by that I mean what I have directly observed, is that the World is a huge, random and largely enigmatic.


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 31, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> not as good as the opposed?
> A lot of you guys say that God does not exist, yet you cant  undenyably prove that.
> I/ other Christians claim that God does exist, yet I/we cant undenyably prove that.



You can't prove leprechauns don't exist but I assume you would still say they don't exist because there is no evidence of their existence. It's the same with God. 



stringmusic said:


> you must admit to yourself, " If God does exist, life here and after would be much better"



That is very debatable. But even if your statement were true it wouldn't help your case. There is a term for believing something because you find it comforting. It's called wishful thinking.


----------

